# Madison parker thud



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Dont suppose anyone's got some close up pics of a madison parker thud? Wanting to have a go at making one but scaling the design down to pocket sized and also to shoot flats, cheers


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

There's not much love for Madison on here lol. But good luck and be sure to post pics when ur done so we can all enjoy ur work


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i too would be interested in some more info on madison parker but can,t find much info appart from on his own site.

is there any reason for this and why is there; not much love for madison on here; ?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Madison Parker (frogman) is no longer a member of this Forum. Please do not discuss the reasons why a former member is no longer a member. It's not fair to the former member who cannot reply.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Its because a member put a squirrel kill on the hunting section with a thud repro, so i wouldnt mind having a go myself, just posted this in the off chance a member has one they are willing to post pics of


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Try sending a PM to Erlkonig. I believe he has one.

http://slingshotforum.com/user/1908-erlkonig/


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its just a "y" shape Y


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Have a look at ZDP_189's "Scallops" slingshot. That's pretty much all a Thud is, just made of wood, and poorly at that.

Scallops :










Fud:


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I've always been a big Madison Parker fan.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madison_parker


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the photo,s hrawk


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've checked out all of his vids that I could find as I was interested in the heavy tubing that he uses and his claims of killing deer with headshots. Despite the hype I couldn't really see anything particularly noteworthy about his 'Y' shaped frames


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Lacumo said:


> I've always been a big Madison Parker fan.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madison_parker


I kept getting his name muddled with Madison Young...who also ,strangely enough, is a porn actress and slave of a prominant Dom who I admire.
What is it about the name Madison ?!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

being relatively new to this site i have no knowledge of this former member and have no desire to disrespect someone who i know nothing about

i posted because like all the slingshots on the forum i have a genuine interest in them.

the one,s maddison parker uses seem different to me and i would like to know how they perform

questions like; they look big so are they for folks with large hands

tubes fitted in holes in fork ,how are they for accuracy and longeivity

and what type/size ammo is best suited

did you find tubes the equivalent of the ones madison uses ruthie and how do you find them

thanks

stevie


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

oldstevie said:


> being relatively new to this site i have no knowledge of this former member and have no desire to disrespect someone who i know nothing about
> i posted because like all the slingshots on the forum i have a genuine interest in them.
> the one,s maddison parker uses seem different to me and i would like to know how they perform
> questions like; they look big so are they for folks with large hands
> ...


As regards the ammo he tends to favour largish lead 




For the forks...well, they are a largish 'Y' shaped piece of wood...a forked stick...what more can one say other than they look quite solid

The bands I got eventually are I believe one size up from Madison's...they are a bugger to pull and I am only using them on one of my slingbows (and incidentally a tube snapped quite quickly in use!)

If you are looking for serious power I would go more for purple DubDub or maybe 50/80 doubles which seem to give a much better speed return for the weight of draw.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Incidentally...I would be a bit worried about the ball in tube method of attachment when using the sort of power that those tubes need !


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

thank you ruthie

your info is much apprieciated


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Some jealousy on here......


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hand me my whip and I'll show you.

If a whip is not available, I'll instruct you to go and break off the nearest car antenna. That should suffice. The single piece ones are better, those multi section telescopic ones tend to break to easily.

If you fail at that task, go get me a fishing rod.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thas not the thud design hrawk, nice catty all the same but not what im after, im not bothered what the man has and hasnt done, i think the design looks great and wouldnt mind having a go at it


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

youcanthide said:


> Thas not the thud design hrawk, nice catty all the same but not what im after, im not bothered what the man has and hasnt done, i think the design looks great and wouldnt mind having a go at it


well, to be fair to the guy he shows you how it's done


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Ive seen the vid but it doesnt show the catty clearly enough so was just wanting a few pics


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Power is not necessarily how hard slingshot pulls, but haw fast it retracts with a given shot size. Two demonstrator this, use Buna CB inter tube rubber to make up slingshot bands and see how slow it shoots. Generally the thicker any given rubber is the shower it shoots and the less power it delivers per given pull weight. There is only one rubber that out performs latex at this point in time and it is not available to the public yet. -- Tex


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Power is not necessarily how hard slingshot pulls, but haw fast it retracts with a given shot size. Two demonstrator this, use Buna CB inter tube rubber to make up slingshot bands and see how slow it shoots. Generally the thicker any given rubber is the shower it shoots and the less power it delivers per given pull weight. There is only one rubber that out performs latex at this point in time and it is not available to the public yet. -- Tex


That's the trouble with a lot of the exercise tubes for weightlifters which was all I had when I started with slingshots A very heavy pull but not very exciting performance. I'd love to hear more about this new 'better than latex' rubber if that's possible


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

those video,s are entertaining to watch and it appears to me that the large lead ammo is travelling faster than i would have thought


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Im all sorted now, thanks to dhansen. Will keep you all updated when i start the build


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is a tutorial on how to make the thud...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I will not judge the man I do not know but to be honest it looks like an easy slingshot to emulate,good luck on the build .


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

To each his own, thats the good thing about slingshots. Shooting heavy lead at full butterfly, with super heavy tubes isn't my thing but I know people who have hunted with him and swear by it, but then I dont shoot cards, matches etc. either I just shoot for fun.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tex-Shooter said:


> ....There is only one rubber that out performs latex at this point in time and it is not available to the public yet. -- Tex


What is this miracle rubber, & what is it's application that makes it unavailable to the public?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Tex-Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ....There is only one rubber that out performs latex at this point in time and it is not available to the public yet. -- Tex
> ...


me too....me too.....me too !!!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

I bet its right under your noses lol...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

B.P.R said:


> I bet its right under your noses lol...


Probably from Area 51..alien skin Lol


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am trying to be the first to have it, so I am keeping it to myself right now! -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

youcanthide said:


> Im all sorted now, thanks to dhansen. Will keep you all updated when i start the build


Make sure youve got a suitcase to carry that thing in....

It looks HUGE....

Not sure why its that big? ... its only made from ply...


----------

